# Steckdosenleiste anlassen?



## MabraHD (7. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen, 

Da es mir beim anschalten meiner Steckdosenleiste hin und wieder mal den Strom raushaut habe ich überlegt die Steckerleiste einfach immer an zu lassen. Kann da was passieren also Überhitzung oder ähnliches. Ich verwende eine Leiste von Brennenstuhl mit Überspannnungsschutz. 
Ist das gefährlich oder eher harmlos?

Gruß


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (7. Dezember 2015)

1. Harmlos
 2. Der Strom bleibt an damit unter anderem auch deine BIOS batterie es dir dankt und lange lebt. 
3. meiner meinung nach ist dieser Schalter der letzte Müll


----------



## hendrosch (7. Dezember 2015)

Da darf eigentlich nichts passieren. Wenn du schon Angst hast das was überhitzt müsste aber ein riesiger Strom fließen und dann bekommst du eine enorme Stromrechnung.

Was hängt denn dran. Muss ja sehr viel sein wenn die Sicherung beim einschalten fliegt.
Sind die Geräte eher neuer oder alt (wohl eher alt vermute ich?). Denn bei alten Geräten hast du im Standby noch einen hohen Stromverbrauch, da würde ich die nicht anlassen.

Also ums kurz zu machen ungefährlich sollte es sein wenn da Haushalts übliche Geräte dran hängen (und nicht grad 2 Staubsauger), aber an lassen ist aus Kosten und Umwelt Gründen vermutlich nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## MabraHD (7. Dezember 2015)

2 neue Monitore, einer ein Jahr alt der andere 1 Monat, PS4 und eine LED-Leiste.. Hab bis gestern meinen PC noch dran gehabt, der steckt jetzt aber in einer richtigen Steckdose da der (hab ich so gelesen) am Anfang viel Strom brauch wenn man den Schalter an macht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2015)

Klingt eher nach ein Gerät zu viel an der Dose. Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich schon die Leiste angeschaltet lassen. Zwar nicht wegen dem Bios sondern eher zugunsten dem Netzteil da ich es schon 2 - 3 x hatte das mein NT matschig wurde weil die Elkos schwächelten.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Dezember 2015)

B16 Automat verbaut? Wenn ja, dann hat das mit den kurzzeitigen Lastspitzen zu tun, die vom NT ausgehen, wenn es angeschaltet wird. Auswechseln gegen einen Automaten mit C-Charakteristik uns das Problem sollte nichtmehr auftauchen


----------



## 666mille (7. Dezember 2015)

Wie mein vorrednet schon gesagt hat, würde ich im Sichererungskasten mal auf die Sicherung gucken die immer raus fliegt. Da steht im Normalfall ein Buchstabe und eine Zahl drauf. Die Zahl steht für die Ampere-Zahl der Sicherung und der Buchstabe für die Auslöse-Charakteristik der Sicherung. Manche lösen sehr flink aus und eher langsam. Das auch gerade bei kurzzeitigen Strompulsen wie beim Einschalten einer Steckdosenleiste mit vielen Verbrauchern.
Gerade in sehr alten Häusern vor 1977 sind noch Automaten mit H charakteristik verbaut, welche sehr flink sind. Da hilft wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat nur der Austausch der Sicherung gegen ein trägeres Modell. 
....und wenn aber bitte vom Fachmann lassen machen.....


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Dezember 2015)

Das hatte ich auch regelmäßig damals mit einem 21" Röhrenmonitor und einem 1kw-Netzteil ohne verzögerungsschaltung, dass mir der B16 um die Ohren geflogen ist. Für das Netzteil habe ich dann am Ende eine externe Verzögerungsschaltung gebaut und die Probleme waren weg.


----------



## MF13 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, die SIcherungsautomaten sind erst letztes Jahr erneuert worden. Ich vermute, es liegt einfach daran, dass zu viele Geräte an der Steckerleiste hängen. Derzeit (vorübergehend) handhabe ich es so, dass ich vor dem Anschalten der Steckerleiste den Stecker des PCs ziehe, dann die Leiste einschalte, und dann den PC wieder anstecke, da ohne den PC dran die Sicherung beim Einschalten nicht fliegt. Eventuell wre aber eine Master/Slave-Steckdose eine Überelgung wert?


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin kein Experte, versuche dennoch mein Bestes.
Schätzungsweise haut es dir einfach die Sicherung raus, da ihre Kriterien überschritten werden.
Eines dieser Kriterien könnten Stromspitzen sein, die entstehen, wenn viel Energie in einem sehr kurzen Zeitpunkt benötigt und ausgegeben wird (vor allem wenn die Geräte dazu noch anlaufen, da die Stromaufnahme bei Inbetriebnahme beim Start der Geräte hoch sein kann).
Da dies gerade bei Steckdosenleisten der Fall ist (je nach Setup) könnte dies ein für mich plausibler Grund sein.

Worst case-Szenario wäre, das du aufgrund der Anlauflast die 3.500 Watt übersteigst, was ich jedoch stark bezweifle.
In beiden Fällen entlädt sich die Steckdosenleiste über die Erdung und die Sicherung steigt aus.

Es gibt Steckdosenleisten mit integriertem Überspannungsschutz oder kleine Geräte die du zwischenschalten kannst.

Entweder dies oder weniger sensible Sicherung.

Hätte ich die Wahl würde ich mich für die externen Gerätschaften entscheiden,
diese sind doch praktikabler.
In meinem Fall sind Steckdosenleisten entweder versteckt oder so wie so im Kabelwirrwarr, da macht ein "Gerät" mehr oder weniger nichts.
Oder ich nehme eine Steckdosenleiste mit integriertem Schutz.

Hoffe so gut wie möglich geholfen zu haben.

Grüße


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Dezember 2015)

Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte, versuche dennoch mein Bestes.
> ...
> Worst case-Szenario wäre, das du aufgrund der Anlauflast die 3.500 Watt übersteigst, was ich jedoch stark bezweifle.
> In beiden Fällen entlädt sich die Steckdosenleiste über die Erdung und die Sicherung steigt aus.



Uff, ein wenig Blödsinn steht schon drin. 
Eine "Entladung über die Steckdosenleiste" fällt nur an, wenn die Spannung plötzlich höher klettert als 230V, wie beim Blitzschlag. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Sicherungsfall zu tun.

Das liegt eher daran, dass jedes moderne Gerät, was mit Gleichspannung gefüttert werden will, einen oder mehrere Kondensatoren besitzt, die nach dem Zuschalten sofort gefüttert werden wollen. Und weil leere Kondensatoren sich in den ersten Millisekunden wie ein Kurzschluss verhalten, kann es zu Spitzen von bis zu 10.000W oder im schlimmsten Fall mehr kommen, die die Sicherung sofort fliegen lassen.

Sich nicht von den hohen Wert erschrecken lassen, der wird idR eh durch den Leitungswiderstand begrenzt. 

Die Sicherung hat übrigens eine Auslösekennlinie. Sprich, bei einem B16-Automat kann es bei 16,1A schon viele Sekunden, wenn nicht gar Minuten dauern, bis sie fliegt.


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (25. Dezember 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Uff, ein wenig Blödsinn steht schon drin.


Hehe, wiegesagt, hab mein Bestes gegeben <.<
Meinte es so oder so ähnlich wie du es erläutert hast.

Danke nochmal für die Erklärung!


----------



## Decrypter (26. Dezember 2015)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Sich nicht von den hohen Wert erschrecken lassen, der wird idR eh durch den Leitungswiderstand begrenzt.
> 
> Die Sicherung hat übrigens eine Auslösekennlinie. Sprich, bei einem B16-Automat kann es bei 16,1A schon viele Sekunden, wenn nicht gar Minuten dauern, bis sie fliegt.




Oweia.....gefährliches Halbwissen.
Du hast schon Recht, das Sicherungsautomaten eine Auslösekennlinie haben. Aber  deine genannten 16.1 A jucken einen 16 A Automaten mal rein gar nicht. Da wird im Regelfall, völlig unabhängig ob es jetzt ein H, L, B oder C16A Automat ist, rein gar nichts passieren. Du kannst selbst einen 16A Automat mit 18-19A belasten. Das dauert Ewigkeiten, bis da die thermische Auslösung zum tragen kommt. Bei 18, 19A wird es vermutlich gar bis zu 60 Minuten oder länger dauern, bis hier der Automat überhaupt auslöst. Ist zwar nicht schön, da die verlegten Leitungen, welche bei 16A meist einen Querschnitt von 1.5³ haben, stark belastet und somit mitunter sehr warm werden, aber trotzdem alles den Vorschriften entspricht. Problematisch bei solch hohen Lasten sind immer nur evtl. vorhandene Klemmstellen. Insbesondere solche, wo heutzutage nur noch Steckklemmen zum Einsatz kommen. Denn hier ist die Klemmverbindung lange nicht mehr so gut, wie bei es früher bei fest angezogenen Schraubverbindungen der Fall gewesen ist. Trotz Zulassung der Steckklemmen bis 16 A.

Das alles hat aber nicht im geringsten mit den Problem des TO zu tun. Hier kommt eher das Problem der elektronischen Schaltnetzteile zum Tragen. Solche elektronischen Schaltnetzteile haben im Moment des Einschaltens einen bis zu 10-fach höheren Einschaltstrom als der eigentliche Nennstrom.  Das ist im Grunde nichts anderes als bei den elektronischen Vorschaltgeräten in Leuchtstofflampen. Auch hier ist der Einschaltstrom um ein Vielfaches höher als die eigentliche Stromaufnahme im Regelbetrieb. Und da sind die heute geläufigen B16A Sicherungen einfach mit überfordert. Denn durch den hohen Impulsstrom im Einschaltmoment reagiert die magnetische Schnellauslösung des Automaten. Für den Sicherungsautomaten stellt sich das dann so dar, als wenn im Stromkreis ein Kurzschluss besteht. Und da bei Kurzschlüssen (z.B. Körperschluss gegen Erde) ein sehr hoher Strom fließt (nur begrenzt durch den Schleifenwiderstand, muß der Sicherungsautomat in solchen Fällen gemäß Vorschrift innerhalb von 0.2s auslösen. Lt. Vorschrift liegt dieser Wert bei dem 5-fachen des Nennstromes des jeweils vorhandenen Leitungsschutzschalters. Also bei einem 16A Automat bei 80A.
Diese 80 A müssen in einem Stromkreis, welcher mit einem 16 A Automat abgesichert wird, im Kurzschlußfall auch wirklich erreicht werden. Das wird gewährleistet, wenn der Schleifenwiderstand nicht größer als 2.8 Ohm ist. Höhere Werte sind bei 16A nicht mehr zulässig, da dann die 80 A nicht mehr erreicht werden und somit die magnetische Schnellauslösung nicht mehr greift, sondern nur noch die thermische Abschaltung.

Diese 80 A werden aber durch elektronische Schaltnetzteile im Einschaltmoment locker erreicht. Insbesondere dann, wenn mehrere solcher Netzteile an eine schaltbaren Steckerleiste angeschlossen sind. Kein Wunder also, das hier dann die Sicherung rausfliegt. Abhilfe schaft hier nur wie schon erwähnt ein C16A Sicherungsautomat, da dieser träger im Anlauf ist. Ist so eine Steckerleiste dann gar noch schaltbar, dann garantiere ich, das der Schalter mittelfristig durch die hohen Einschaltströme das Zeitliche segnet. Denn dieser ist für solch hohe Ströme, auch wenn sie nur für Millisekunden auftreten, nicht ausgelegt.

Aber als Laie von solchen Arbeiten am Stromnetz die Finger weg lassen und solche Arbeiten bitte nur von ausgebildeten Fachkräften ausführen lassen. Ich hab da leider schon die haarsträubensten Konstruktionen gesehen, wo ich umgehend die E-Anlage aufgrund von Lebensgefahr außer Betrieb genommen habe. Mit Strom ist überhaupt nicht zu spaßen, da lebensgefährliche Fehler sich erst dann bemerkbar machen, wenn ist mitunter zu spät ist !


----------



## Wolfgang75 (26. Dezember 2015)

Wenn schon dann richtig.
Beim B16 Automat gilt 16A*5In(Nennstrom) +50%Messgerättoleranz=120A Kurzschlußstrom.
Beim C16 Automat(und vergleichbare alte Schraubsicherungen) gilt 16A*10In(Nennstrom) +50%Messgerättoleranz=240A Kurzschlußstrom. 

Damit wird deutlich das in vielen E-Anlagen kein C Automat installiert werden kann da diese Werte an der letzten Steckdose nicht mehr erreicht werden können.


----------



## derTino (3. Januar 2016)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann richtig.
> Beim B16 Automat gilt 16A*5In(Nennstrom) +50%Messgerättoleranz=120A Kurzschlußstrom.
> Beim C16 Automat(und vergleichbare alte Schraubsicherungen) gilt 16A*10In(Nennstrom) +50%Messgerättoleranz=240A Kurzschlußstrom.
> ...



Der Vollständigkeit halber sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass ein LS mit B-Charakteristik einen definierten Bereich hat, der wie folgt aussieht:
In*3 der LS DARF auslösen
In*5 der LS MUSS auslösen

Interessanter ist die Frage, ob wirklich der LS auslöst oder ein verbauter RCD.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Januar 2016)

Wer es noch genauer haben möchte (wobei man für die Hälfte schon etwas in Richtung Elektriker o.ä. gemacht haben sollte): http://www.mkfgf.de/Leitungsberechnung.pdf


----------



## derTino (3. Januar 2016)

Ich habs genau deswegen weggelassen.


----------

